# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی

## amin dehghan

_1-سطح امتحان تغییر رشته که زیست 1و2 با هم هست چقدره؟(نسبت به امتحان نهایی)_
_2-ایا نمره امتحان تغییر رشته در دیپلم و متعاقبا در کنکور تاثیر داره یا خیر؟
3-زیست رو چجوری بخونم و تا اخر تابستون به کجا رسیده باشم؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید

_

----------


## x11416

امتحان نمیخواد.برو حال کن.

----------


## vseo

یه کلام به خط به خط کتاب درسی تسلط پیدا کن هم برای کنکورت راحتی هم هر جور امتحان بگیرن قبولی ... البته منم عین خودتم فقط من تغییر رشته ندادم و از همون ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادم . اون نمره تغییر رشته هم در کنکور تاثیر نداره ...

----------

